# Suche eine Steckdosenleiste (Mehrfachsteckdose)



## NikeFree (12. Juni 2016)

Guten Tag,
suche eine Steckdosenleiste die Qualitativ hochwertig ist mit mindestens 5 Stromstecker. Habe nämlich vor einen Pc (450W) eine Sourround anlage (400-500W), Einen Monitor, Eine Ps4 und ein Handyladekabel anzuschließen.
Gibt es Leisten die so etwas ermöglichen ohne das es Bumm macht?
Am besten von Amazon 
Könnt mir ja auch sagen was für eine ihr habt und welche Geräte ihr da alles angeschlossen habt.


----------



## Pikus (12. Juni 2016)

Da kannst du zu jeder X-Beliebigen Steckdosenleiste greifen, solange sie nicht unbedingt von Poco's Grabbeltisch oder Lidl's Wochenangebot kommt gibt es keine Qualitätsunterschiede.
Generell ist die Marke Brennenstuhl zu empfehlen.


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Juni 2016)

Das ist zwar nicht die Antwort, die du jetzt wahrscheinlich erhoffst, aber: Jede Steckdosenleiste, die in Deutschland verkauft werden darf (weil sie u.a. ein CE-Zeichen hat) ermöglicht das  "Bumm machen" wird es bei keinem Produkt, das hier legal auf dem Markt erhältlich ist. Die Schutzkontaktsteckdose ist bis 16 Ampere zertifiziert (das entspricht ca. 3500 Watt). Soviel darf man in Summe aus einer beliebigen Steckdosenleiste entnehmen.

Jede Steckdosenleiste, die das nicht liefern kann, muss intern eine Sicherung haben, die bei zuviel Last auslöst, so dass kein Schaden an der Steckdosenleiste entsteht. So etwas ist mir aber noch nie untergekommen. Kenne keine Steckdosenleiste, die für weniger als 16 Ampere zugelassen ist.



Pikus schrieb:


> Generell ist die Marke Brennenstuhl zu empfehlen.



Ja, in der Tat eine hervorragende Marke, aber leider auch meistens ziemlich teuer. Wenn es dir nicht zu viel kostet, bist du bei Brennenstuhl auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn doch, tut es auch jede andere Marke


----------



## Pikus (12. Juni 2016)

Dennoch gibt es auch hier noch Qualitätsunterschiede. Die einen nutzen minderwertiges, brüchiges Gehäusematerial, die anderen einen kleinen Querschnitt (was vllt noch zugelassen ist, aber 3x0.75² reicht mir pers. nicht um volle 3,5kW drauf zu haben).
Solche Ware findet man aber meist nur in irgendwelchen Ramschangeboten, McGeiz, tedi und wie der ganze Haufen heißt. Solange man also einen, wenn auch kleinen, Namen kauft kann man sich sicher sein dass mit dem Produkt alles passt.


----------



## openSUSE (12. Juni 2016)

Gerade die Dinger sind doch mit für ein Großteil der Wohnungsbrände verantwortlich. Nicht alles was auch in Deutschland verkauft wird ist sicher.

Wenn du wirklich nur die genanten Geräte anschließen willst, dann würde ich dir diese Leiste empfehlen. (Wegen Max 10A)  
APC PM5-GR Surge Protector / Uberspannungsschutz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


edit----


			
				https://www.test.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/Steckdosenleisten-11-von-19-sind-mangelhaft-4250512-0/ schrieb:
			
		

> Von den vier geprüften Leisten mit Über*spannungs*schutz waren die beiden teuersten – Brennen*stuhl Secure-Tec Auto*matic (28 Euro) und Vario Linea Akustik plus (40 Euro) – nur „mangelhaft“. Die in der Brennen*stuhl-Leiste einge*baute Elektronik verabschiedete sich bei der Simulation eines Kurz*schlusses mit einer Stich*flamme. Beide Leisten erhitzten sich außerdem zu stark bei hohem Stromfluss.
> 
> Das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet die „gute“ Steck*dosen*leiste APC Surge Protector Essential P5B-GR für 11,90 Euro mit Über*spannungs*schutz und integriertem 10-Ampere-Schutz*schalter.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (12. Juni 2016)

Nutze Brennenstuhl Premium-Alu-Line Steckdosenleiste 8-fach was  knapp 30 Euro.War eine gute investionion ohne frage.Meine ganze PC +Boxen+Monitor+Drucker und Modem sind da angeschloassen.

Beispiel produkte kannste hier rein schaun bei interesse,

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: Brennenstuhl Steckdosenleiste 5-fach: Elektronik & Foto

grüße Brex


----------



## Pikus (12. Juni 2016)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Gerade die Dinger sind doch mit für ein Großteil der Wohnungsbrände verantwortlich. Nicht alles was auch in Deutschland verkauft wird ist sicher.
> 
> Wenn du wirklich nur die genanten Geräte anschließen willst, dann würde ich dir diese Leiste empfehlen. (Wegen Max 10A)
> APC PM5-GR Surge Protector / Uberspannungsschutz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> edit----



Normalerweise sollte man gar keinen Überspannungsschutz in der Steckdosenleisten benötigen, dafür ist die Sicherung im Hausversteiler zuständig. Solange man sich in der Norm hält und die Leitungslängen und -querschnitte einhält haben die trägen Steckerleisten-Sicherungen keinen nutzen.


----------



## openSUSE (18. Juni 2016)

Pikus schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollte man gar keinen Überspannungsschutz in der Steckdosenleisten benötigen, dafür ist die Sicherung im Hausversteiler zuständig. Solange man sich in der Norm hält und die Leitungslängen und -querschnitte einhält haben die trägen Steckerleisten-Sicherungen keinen nutzen.


Die typiche Elektroinstallation in Deutschland bietet keinen Schutz  vor Überspannung.Steckdosen werden bei euch idR mit einem LS B16 (Überstromschutzeinrichtung) abgesichert. 
Benutzt du jetzt eine Steckdosenleiste die dem nicht entspricht (zb max 2,4KW belastbar -- ja, die gibt es in DE frei zu kaufen) sollte zumindest eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung in der Steckdosenleiste vorhanden sein. --Ist aber keine Vorschrift(!)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2016)

Habe hier ein paar von Brennenstuhl wie auch von Aldi, Lidl und Co und natürlich alle mit Überspannungsschutz. Auch wenn man selbst die Billigware nehmen könnte wäre mir bei Grabbelware das Zeugs nicht geheuer


----------



## Deschemi (24. Juni 2016)

Brennenstuhl ist generell zu empfehlen, zumal mit Überspannungsschutz. Allerdings ist mir auch schon mal das durchsichtige Plastik über der Signalleuchte für den Überspannungsschutz ohne Schlageinwirkung in den Händen zerbröselt. Einfach - So.


----------



## yoschka (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Steckdosenleiste, bei der nicht bei jedem Anschalten die Sicherung rausspringt. Ich habe davon gelesen, dass es Leisten gibt, die die Steckdosen automatisch nacheinander mit einer gewissen Verzögerung anschalten, leider konnte ich aber keine finden. Weiß jemand, wo ich eine solche Leiste online kaufen kann?


----------



## Wired (15. Juli 2016)

Nur zur Info, Brennstuhl is auch nich sooo zuverlässig und gut aber immer noch viel besser als die richtigen billig NoName Dinger. Das was bei mir eintlich immer die entscheidende Schwachstelle is, such bei Leisten von Brennstuhl, is der Schalter.

Hab ne 8-Fache für mein PC von Brennstuhl (nich günstig) und seit denk ca. 4. Monat dieses Jahr, wenn ich den Schalter der Leiste wegen PC abends anmach fliegt sofort die betreffende Sicherung raus aber immer nur ABENDS - wtf?

Wirkliche Qualität die auch sehr lang hällt gibts nich mehr und wenn doch dann eig. nur in vorm von Apple Produkten - überteuert.


----------



## LudwigX (15. Juli 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem Einschaltstrombegrenzer?


----------



## Wired (16. Juli 2016)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Einschaltstrombegrenzer?


Sorry für die Frage aber... wasn das?!


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Juli 2016)

Das ne sicherung fliegt, bedeutet nur eins: Überlast

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das eine Steckdosenleiste dafür verantwortlich ist. Ausser der Schalter hat einen so hohen Übergangswiderstand, das die Sicherung auslöst.


----------



## Wired (18. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Das ne sicherung fliegt, bedeutet nur eins: Überlast


Wie erklärst dann das des nur abends passiert? Am Tag egal zu welcher Uhrzeit ists nich so, *nur abends!* Is dabei auch unwichtig ob WE oder nich


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Juli 2016)

Wie hoch ist der auslösestrom, wenn das passiert?


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (18. Juli 2016)

Hab eine 10er Leiste von Brennenstuhl an der alles hängt, was aufm Tisch steht.
Ist nach 2x5 nebeneinander aufgebaut, kann auch beide 5er unabhängig voneinander schalten.

Die Schalter bereiteten nie Probleme (werden aber auch nicht so oft genutzt um ehrlich zu sein) und ich sehe Brennenstuhl was Steckdosenleisten angeht auch als Markenhersteller an.
Wir haben hier auch keine Industriesicherungen und es flog noch nie etwas wegen der Leiste.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich mag Brennenstuhl. 

btt:
Ich bezweifle, dass die Steckdosenleiste dafür verantwortlich ist, sondern gerade weil es immer Abends passiert, etwas anders ist als sonst.
Die Leiste schaut ja auch nicht auf die Uhr und entscheidet sich dafür dir die Sicherung raus zu hauen.

Vielleicht laufen Abends div. andere Geräte?
Und da du die komplette Leiste anschaltest ziehen deine Geräte auch erstmal Anlaufstrom  (kann die Leiste ja nichts für)  und die bringen das Fass zum überlaufen.

Komme nicht aus'm Fach aber wäre doch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## yoschka (18. Juli 2016)

Das heißt, eine Steckdosenleiste mit besonderen Eigenschaften ist nicht die Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (18. Juli 2016)

yoschka schrieb:


> Das heißt, eine Steckdosenleiste mit besonderen Eigenschaften ist nicht die Lösung für mein Problem?


Es gibt Leisten mit einem Master- und diversen Slave-Anschlüssen.
Fordert das Gerät am Master Strom, werden die Slaves hinzugeschalten.
Das heißt: PC an Master. PC zieht für einen kurzen Moment alleine Saft und dann werden die Slaves (Monitor etc.) dazu geschaltet.
Ich weiß allerdings >nicht<, wie die Verzögerung bei solchen Leisten ist. Ob alles relativ zeitgleich oder minimal verzögert abläuft. Wenn ersteres der Fall sein sollte dann würde es ja nicht wirklich sinnvoll sein.

Dann gibt's noch welche mit Überspannungsschutz, soweit ich weiß schützen die deine Geräte jedoch nur von äußerlicher Einwirkung (und das nur auf Feinschutz, ziemlich unbrauchbar ohne andere Maßnahmen).

Ansonsten, probiers doch einfach mit mehreren Leisten und schalte die nacheinander ein.
Selbst wenn nur eine Steckdose zur Verfügung steht, kannst du die zweite in die erste stecken und dann Nr. 1 einschalten und daraufhin die zweite (solange es dir nur die Sicherung aufgrund von Spannungsspitzen raushaut).
Ich weiß, empfohlen ist es nicht.

Ansonsten: Kauf dir eine Sicherung, die bei Überspannung erst später eingreift, so haben deine Geräte keine Probleme mit Anlaufstrom und laufen nach kürzester Zeit mit Normalverbrauch.

Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## w00tification (18. Juli 2016)

*Senf auspack*

Brennenstuhl  Meine Leiste bietet mir 6 Anschlüsse und ca. 3m Anschlusskabel, und sie ist toll


----------



## yoschka (18. Juli 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort! 



Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Es gibt Leisten mit einem Master- und diversen Slave-Anschlüssen.
> Fordert das Gerät am Master Strom, werden die Slaves hinzugeschalten.
> Das heißt: PC an Master. PC zieht für einen kurzen Moment alleine Saft und dann werden die Slaves (Monitor etc.) dazu geschaltet.
> Ich weiß allerdings >nicht<, wie die Verzögerung bei solchen Leisten ist. Ob alles relativ zeitgleich oder minimal verzögert abläuft. Wenn ersteres der Fall sein sollte dann würde es ja nicht wirklich sinnvoll sein.




Weiß jemand, ob solche Leisten mit Verzögerung schalten oder nicht?


----------



## Wired (19. Juli 2016)

Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> btt:
> Ich bezweifle, dass die Steckdosenleiste dafür verantwortlich ist, sondern gerade weil es immer Abends passiert, etwas anders ist als sonst.
> Die Leiste schaut ja auch nicht auf die Uhr und entscheidet sich dafür dir die Sicherung raus zu hauen.
> 
> ...


Also das etwas anders zu ner anderen Uhrzeit sein sollte kann ich mir nich vorstellen denn verändert hab ich nur eines, meine neue Graka in PC eingebaut nur dieses Phenomen war auch schon mit der alten Grafikkarte vorhanden.

Gibt es denn Steckerleisten mit Master/Slave auch in 10 Fach?


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2016)

Ja sowas gibt es. Habe auch sowas aber nicht mit 10 Fach sondern nur mit 6.

10FACH MASTER-SLAVE-STECKDOSENLEISTE: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sowas habe ich:

Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec Uberspannungsschutz-Automatiksteckdosenleiste 6-fach anthrazit mit Schalter, 1159490966: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (20. Juli 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja sowas gibt es. Habe auch sowas aber nicht mit 10 Fach sondern nur mit 6.


Könntest du uns mitteilen wie es mit der Verzögerung der Slaves ausschaut?


----------

